

Is SSN a must to open a merchant account - Stripe preferred? - KaanSoral

Is SSN a must to open a merchant account - Stripe preferred?<p>I was going to form a LLC in US after researching a lot and reading posts like: http://blog.freshdesk.com/how-to-incorporate-a-us-corporation-from-outs/<p>But I came to the conclusion that, this won't be enough for a Stripe account because it seems that an SSN is a must.<p>[1] Is this the case with merchant account providers too?
[2] Generally speaking, for a start-up, outside US, that wants to charge credit cards and sell subscriptions, what would be the easiest route?<p>(Creating a good product is hard as it is and these kind of restrictions absorb the energy that would otherwise be used for the product)
======
igorsyl
Check out <http://okpay.com>

~~~
thedangler
Looks like a good service. Looked at the API and they use SOAP. instant turn
off. Also I did see anywhere if they also accepted credit cards. Do they?

~~~
igorsyl
I believe they don't ask for SSN so it may be the only choice for KaanSoral.

